# cheap GOM replacement



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

While it's not for everyone I have found joann fabrics burlap to work very well for panels. I have attached pictures of what it looks like. This fabric works very well but you have to paint the wood underneath. The wood disappears when you paint it. 


Tell me what you think.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have used it before and it holds up well overtime

I need to get some for a project I am working on soon.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't know how well it would hold up or look. I think it looks great veryeasy to work with also .


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

For the price it is hard to beat. 

My friend is really good with art, she is going to paint on mine things like dragons it will look relay cool and will not hurt the bass that I need to trap.


----------

